# New Wiper Motor Mounts for PVC Pipe



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi all, This is not a sales pitch, just looking for some feedback. I just got a couple of these prototypes in today that I had machined and I think they are going to work pretty well. These mounts will allow you to mount your wiper motor directly along a length of 1 inch PVC pipe. I think they would be great for animating arms, legs, maybe a kicking hangman? I've actually already got a couple of ideas for them already. I just need to find the time to build something with them.

The 2 U-bolts will hold everything in place and then once it is situated, 2 holes will be drilled through the pipe using the guide holes on the mount and bolts installed. This will lock everything down. I think this should be very strong and should be able to hold together even under extreme loads.

I was hoping to get some feedback to see what you thought. If you have a really cool idea for them, I might even send you one to try. 

Thanks for looking.

D.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Very nice metalwork.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That looks awesome Ryan. Now let's see....what can I make....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

The size of the U-bolt might be a concern. One inch is a good middle ground for size and if the threads are long enough you can tighten it down to 3/4" or 1/2" maybe. That would allow for different size pipe. Maybe a bigger base plate with holes for larger pipe U bolts. I seem to use more 3/4" and 1 1/2" PVC. Other then that it looks good.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> The size of the U-bolt might be a concern. One inch is a good middle ground for size and if the threads are long enough you can tighten it down to 3/4" or 1/2" maybe. That would allow for different size pipe. Maybe a bigger base plate with holes for larger pipe U bolts. I seem to use more 3/4" and 1 1/2" PVC. Other then that it looks good.


Thanks, great idea. Additional U-bolt holes could easily be added if needed. If these U-bolts will center the smaller pipe you can still just lock it down with them and then install the cross bolts. Even with one inch pipe I have some concerns over compression of the PVC from the U-bolts over time. That is why we will install the cross bolts.  I haven't tried it on any 3/4" of 1/2". 3/4" should be fine, but 1/2" might start to flex a bit under the weight of a wiper motor + the prop's weight. I'll try it out and see what happens.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Great product, great thread. I have often wondered how people attached the wiper motor on their props. It is always so hard to see the attachement methods on prop "how-to" videos.

Reminds me, I have a sway kit to put together.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I would really like to get a hold of a couple of these if you have any available, I went to your site to buy them and realized you were just getting feedback.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Hellspawn said:


> I would really like to get a hold of a couple of these if you have any available, I went to your site to buy them and realized you were just getting feedback.


PM sent.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Confirmed price yet?
BTW, these look really nice.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

jabberwocky said:


> Confirmed price yet?
> BTW, these look really nice.


Thanks,

I did get pricing to get multiples machined and based on that I am going to say that they would be around $14 retail which would include the bracket, 2 U-bolts, and the 2 cross bolts to secure the mounts and all of the hardware will be fitted with nylon insert locking nuts.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

These Are Great Iv Seen Terry Do a Lot Of Work With Wiper Blade Motors Also A Lot Of Info On His Site:
http://www.scary-terry.com/
Hes Got A Kicker There That Might Give You Some Ideas I Hope This Helps And Cant Wait To See Your Finish Product.


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Hellspawn said:


> I would really like to get a hold of a couple of these if you have any available, I went to your site to buy them and realized you were just getting feedback.


If You Are Looking For Motors And Other Great Items To Build Your Own Props monsterguts Has What You Need An More http://www.monsterguts.com/store/


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Forgot to mention, this will work with both Frightprops and Monster Guts motors. Frightprops is pictured. The Monster Guts motors bolt patterns are reversed and will work by flipping the motor 180 degrees.


----------



## scary1215 (Jul 3, 2009)

so when and where can I buy it lol?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

scary1215 said:


> so when and where can I buy it lol?


I actually have all of the hardware needed to build about 50 of them. I just need to pull the trigger on getting them machined. I was debating if I wanted to add a set of mounting holes so that the smaller gear motors (stripped down reindeer type) could be mounted to the same plate.

I sent one out to Hellspawn. Have been waiting to get some feedback to see how it worked out. Other than mounting it to a pipe I have not gotten to try it out on a moving prop. It feels pretty solid and I think it will work well.

I will post back here with any updates.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Duplicate post, please delete. 

Thanks!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks awesome... Would be a great product IMO


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry it has taken me a bit of time to update this thread. time flies by and I have finally gotten back to this project. We now have these kits available on our site. http://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Wiper-Motor-Bracket-PVC-Mounted-_p_30.html

I've done a bit of testing with it and it is very sturdy. Should be able to handle just about anything you can think up with PVC.

Thanks for checking it out!

Ryan


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

Ohhh I'm looking to animate a zombie lyi9ng on the ground. Just an arm flopping around. How about a video?


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Oaklawn Crematory said:


> Ohhh I'm looking to animate a zombie lyi9ng on the ground. Just an arm flopping around. How about a video?


Let me see what I can do.


----------

